# rocky river today



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Well I had the day off and was going to hit the rock. I called down to the marina to see if they had wax worms. The guy said they were actually about to close due to the weather and lack of business. Nice guy though, he did offer to wait until I got down there to pick up the wax worms before closing. he said that the river was running very muddy from the rain we have had over the past 24 hours. So I decided against heading down. Sucks though that my next day off is next Monday. Seems like my off days can never coincide with decent fishing weather.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Well I ended up driving down. Got bored sitting around the house. The river was up about a foot or so and moving pretty quick. It was a little muddy but still fish able. Didn't get anything though, but did manage to lose a couple of spoons, one to a fish and the other two to the rocks.


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

Socom, I fished it from 1130 to 0145 today. Water was flowing good and color wasnt too bad, however once the heavy rains started coming down steady it got a little more cloudy as I fished. I was skunked for my first outting, but did see several caught on egg sacks by the animal shelter. Met an OGFer down there but I cant remember his screen name right now. I tried blk hair jig with maggots (old and fouled smelling) which probably repelled the chrome. I also threw a couple small rapalas with no takers.


----------



## HotChilly (Oct 4, 2010)

not to sound like an amateur, guess I will in a second, i didnt know old maggots will repel steelheads. I thought the older they are the stronger the smell as long as they are alive.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Had a horrible morning and couple hours in the afternoon..must be the muddy water....I did hook one and lost it..prob 14 inches trying to swing it up...not counting it so still 0 for the season but I'm gonna figure this fall thing out if it kills me


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

got my first steelie of the season at the rock yesterday morning, not very big but better than nothing, water was definitely too muddy


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

Pick up quite a few down there between 11:00 and 2:00, water was close to prime, just need more water and better flow, with more fish in the system.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I hit it today for jsut two hours before work. Got a 12in smallie a rock bass, a sucker and a creek chub, just about everything but a steel head.Was drifting jig n magogt then switched to a spawn sac but no luck with that. It was nice to break in my new rod though. Also saw a guy fall off a ford trying to get a line unsnagged lol he was pulled out and able to laught about it so no harm done but to his pride I guess. River looked pretty good, it was nice to be able to see where I was wading to.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Rippin said:


> Pickd up quite a few down there between 11:00 and 2:00, water was close to prime, just need more water and better flow, with more fish in the system.


X2... Today was a pretty good day for me too. Need a flood to blow the silt out. The river wasnt too green today until later afternoon, by 7 it was prime lookin but only flowin at 100cfs.. Silts gotta go...

Tight Lines,
Ray


----------



## O-H-Fly-O (Mar 28, 2010)

I fished the first riffle from the marina yesterday, only about an hour. The flow seemed good, but was still pretty muddy. I got skunked swinging streamers on my fly rod. I did get one take, or maybe a rock to an over excited me... Glad to be out there though!


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

I'll take Wednesday's color any time, and nail fish all day. especially with the winter flows...for newbie's, green is the color, green is steelheads friend.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Rippin said:


> I'll take Wednesday's color any time, and nail fish all day. especially with the winter flows...for newbie's, green is the color, green is steelheads friend.


Give me poo poo vis. all day....


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Mepps3 said:


> Give me poo poo vis. all day....


Tandem beachballs.. 

:B


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Gin Clear and no flow is the bomb

Seriously, learning to fish all water conditions is one of the greatest assets a fisherman can have.

We all love chasing green water and a no brainer bite.

C510I


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Some of my biggest fish have come low and clear water. Not sight fishing either!


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

got out early sunday morning and for my 3rd consecutive trip on the rocky caught a steelhead in first 10 minutes or so and then nothing for the rest of the day but 1 is better than nothing, go it before sunrise


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm about ready to be in the I'm not fishing for steelies til we get a serious blowout club...maybe the mouth but thats it..I am beyond frustrated with the lack of fish and the size I have seen caught


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> I'm about ready to be in the I'm not fishing for steelies til we get a serious blowout club...maybe the mouth but thats it..I am beyond frustrated with the lack of fish and the size I have seen caught



they were way up from the mouth while the river was fishable this past week. They come in fast when the river rises. I havent done very well by the first riff this year so far at all either, its just about timing. think like a steelhead. haha!

later


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

I think it's like Ray said think Like a steelhead. I have still to get my first . Gonna try tomorrow.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

plsplns said:


> I think it's like Ray said think Like a steelhead. I have still to get my first . Gonna try tomorrow.


good luck..tried the night bite for a couple hours..had some light hits and caught a nice smallie..guess that was cool


----------



## esker3 (Jun 13, 2010)

Got skunked on a six hour fly fishing trip at the rocky today. Im down to join your blowout club.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

I hate this board


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

friggin steelie straightened my hook today...would've been my first of the fall....it was a pulse jig too! did'nt know that could happen


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

We did good down at the rock yesterday on salted minnows....


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

a buddy and I got skunked this morning at first light in the marina by the first riffle. fished for a few hours with nothin. didnt see any of the other 5 or so guys hook up either. dammit.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

well with the help of a local pro's eggs and a wild hand landing..finally managed to bring one in a nice skinny 31"er...not a horrible way to start the season..next time I should maybe bring a net


----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

nice. i need a spot to get some eggs. I want to try them this year, any suggestions?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

las johnny said:


> nice. i need a spot to get some eggs. I want to try them this year, any suggestions?


Johnny, there is tons of info in the steelhead forum, just look back from last seasons reports and try to get a feel, best if you look at threads made from oct2009-dec2009 to feel out a fall pat.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I just realized I probably should have chosen a different title for this thread lol.


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> well with the help of a local pro's eggs and a wild hand landing..finally managed to bring one in a nice skinny 31"er...not a horrible way to start the season..next time I should maybe bring a net


if only i could tell where this fish was caught???? hmmm....jk nice fish right.........there:B


----------

